# نظام شفرة منع ادارة المحركengine immobilizer



## شنكارو1 (4 مارس 2011)

engine [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t16831.html"]immobilizer [/URL]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يتيح هذا النظام منع بدء [URL="http://www.eng2all.com/vb/t16831.html"]ادارة [/URL]المحرك بدون استخدام مفتاح تشغيل السيارة الاصلي حيث يمنع تشغيل وحدة التحكم في منظومة الحقن من العمل .
مكونات هذا النظام
1-analogue module
2-control module
3-electronic control unit
4-double relay
5-transponder
6-switch door
ان مفتاح السيارة يضم دائرة الكترونية تسمى transponder
تتركب هذة الدائرة 
1-ملفcoil
2-دائرة متكاملة ICتحتوي على رسالة مشفرة ووحدة لكل مفتاح وتترجم هذة الرسالة بواسطة وحدة فك الشفرةفعند ادخال المفتاح في الكونتاكت يرسل المفتاح الشفرة الى وحدة فك الشفرة فينظام منع البدء لتقوم الوحدة بفك الشفرة والسماح بادارة المحرك.
مامعنى TRANSPONDER
عبارة عن دائرة الكترونية متكاملة تشتمل على الشفرة الخاصة بكل مفتاح.
وحدة فك الشفرةanalogue module
ان موقع هذة الوحدة يكون حول مفتاح التشغيل وتتركب هذة الوحدة من الاجزاء الاتية.
1-ملف هوائي
2-دائرة الكترونية خاصة
كيفية عمل هذة الوحدة
1-امداد الدائرة الالكترونية الداخلية بالمفتاح بالجهد الكهربائي من خلال الحث المغناطيسي
2-استقبال كود المفتاح (الشفرة)
3-تكوين اشارة تخاطب بين وحدة فك الشفرة وبين وحدة التحكم في نظام منع بدء الادارة control module
وحدة التحكم في نظام الايموبليزر
تشمل هذة الوحدة الاتي
1- نطاق لتخزين معلومات عن الاكواد الخاصة بالمفاتيح لحد اقصى يصل الى 5مفاتيح
2-موضع تخزين كود الصيانة
3-موضع تخزين كود فتح وغلق (تشغيل)وحدة التحكم في المحرك
وظيفة هذة الوحدة
ان وظيفةهذة الوحدة هو الاتصال بوحدة فك الشفرة وكذلك التعرف على المفاتيح وارسال اشارة الفتح والغلق واجراء الاتصال مع جهاز تشخيص الاعطال 
الريلية المزدوج
يقوم هذا الجزء بامداد وحدة التحكم في المحرك بالجهد عند غلق الكونتاكت لاستقبال اشارة الغلق
electronic control unit
تقوم هذة الوحدة بتشغيل اومنع تشغيل المحرك وتحتوي على ذاكرة دائمة وذاكرة استقبال وكذلك ذاكرة معالجة
امامفتاح الباب يقوم بارسال اشارة لوحدة التحكم في النظام بمعلومة فتح الباب.
طريقة عمل هذا النظام
عند فتح الكونتاكت تقوم وحدة التحكم في نظام الايموبليزر بامداد الانالوك موديل (الملف الداخلي)ويقوم الانالوك موديل بتغذية الملف الموجود بالشريحة بداخل المفتاح بالجهد الكهربائي بواسطة الحث المغناطيسي ثم تقوم باستلام الاشارة الواردة من المفتاح ويرسلها الى الوحدة التي تقوم بمقارنة هذة الشفرة مع الشفرات المختزنة بالذاكرة في حالة اذا تم التعرف على المفتاح تقوم هذة الوحدة بارسال اشارة (طلب)فتح السماح بادارة المحرك الى وحدة التحكم في المحرك اوخط الحقن في منظومة الحقن .
في حالة غلق الكونتاكت 
1-اما بعد 10ثواني في حالة فتح باب السائق
2-امابعد 5دقائق في حالة عدم فتح باب السائق
وتقوم وحدة التحكم في نظام الايمو بليزر بتغذية وحدة التحكم في المحرك من خلال الريلي المزدوج حتى تستطيع استقبال اشارة الغلق.

اتمنى ان اكون قد غطيت هذا الموضوع بالشئ البسيط واليسير لدينا خدمتا لاخواني اعضاء المنتدى 

المهندس/علي الدخيل
المركزالتخصصي لصيانة سيارات BMW


الموضوع منقول من منتدى المهندس كوم
مشاركة المهندس القدير / علي الدخيل​


----------



## black88star (4 مارس 2011)

يدك الف عافية 
متشكرين


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل الف شكر لك


----------



## محمد دويكات (7 مارس 2011)

أنا بحاجه إلى طريقه إلغاء هاذا النظام لئنهو يوجد عندي سياره فيها عطل في هاذا النظام


----------



## شنكارو1 (8 مارس 2011)

محمد دويكات قال:


> أنا بحاجه إلى طريقه إلغاء هاذا النظام لئنهو يوجد عندي سياره فيها عطل في هاذا النظام



تستطيع الغاء نظام الشفره
عن طريق برنا‎مج immo cleaner‏ ‏


----------



## محمد دويكات (8 مارس 2011)

أين هو موجود هاذا البرنامج


----------



## محمدالنجومي (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الشرح الوافي أخي العزيز


----------



## hany eed (22 يناير 2012)

ارجو من الاخوه الافاضل لو فيه حد عنده هذا البرنامج يتفضل برفعه على المنتدى لانى احتاج هذا البرنامج ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## gawhara (26 فبراير 2012)

انا بحاجة الى تحميل برنامجvivid work shop 10.5


----------



## gawhara (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم هل يستطيع اي من الاخوان مساعدتي بالحصول على برنامج vivid wprkshop


----------



## الزعيم bs (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مشكور


----------



## الشماخ (3 مارس 2012)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## adelbenterki (3 مارس 2012)

شكرا موضوع رائع
يعيط العافية


----------



## المركز الفني (9 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا من ليبيا واشتريت جهاز g scan اريد احد المهندسين الاكفاء المصرين اخد معاه كورس على الجهاز g scan في تشخيص العطال وفك كودات المفاتيح \علما اني ساكون في مصر بعد اسبوع وشكرا


----------



## aboo yousef (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mohanad ahmed (30 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## taher009 (14 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكن ان احل مشكلة نظام منع ادارة المحرك بدون برنامج immo cleaner‏ [h=2][/h]


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا على كافة المعلومات


----------

